# Я бы не стал покупать/ Я бы не покупал



## monster123

Hi everyone,
I would like to know if there is any difference with the translation of the following sentences into English:
*Я бы не стал покупать эту вещь в этом магазине;
Я бы не покупал эту вещь в этом магазине?
*
I have for both cases:
*I wouldn't buy this thing at this store.*

Is this correct?


----------



## Vovan

"Я бы не покупал..." (1. на твоём месте; часто фраза имеет продолжение в виде "я бы лучше..."; 2. "но приходится"). Здесь ваш перевод, ясно, подходит (как и "I wouldn't have bought", если речь о прошлом).

"Я бы не стал покупать..." (в какой-то ситуации, часто - лишь моделируемой; например, "даже в случае крайней нужды"). Если оттенок гипотетичности чётко выражен, можно передать идею и так:
I don't think I'd buy (I'd have bought)...
I would hardly buy (hardly have bought)...

В принципе, "не стал" иногда несёт и другой оттенок: "отказался", "решил не" (например, увидев брак или то, что со скидкой пытаются надуть). Тогда и перевод может быть другой, что-то типа to drop the idea of buying, to decide not to buy, to choose not to buy.


----------



## monster123

Допустим контекст следующий:
Цены в этом магазине сильно завышены. Я не стал бы покупать здесь ничего.


----------



## Vovan

monster123 said:


> Допустим контекст следующий:
> Цены в этом магазине сильно завышены. Я не стал бы покупать здесь ничего.


А второй вариант как звучал бы? "Не покупал бы здесь ничего?"


----------



## monster123

Цены в этом магазине сильно завышены. Я бы не стал покупать здесь ничего.
Цены в этом магазине сильно завышены. Я бы не покупал здесь ничего.


----------



## Vovan

А коммуникативное намерение какое? Вы совет человеку даете или констатируете в стиле "будь моя воля, однако мне приходится"?


----------



## monster123

Скорее совет.
Описывая ситуацию с магазином, я даю абстрактный совет.
Мне, почему-то, кажется, что вариант с hardly будет уместен(для первого примера).


----------



## Vovan

Для совета, может, что-то посильнее требуется.
I wouldn't go for buying something somewhere. (British English)
I wouldn't choose/opt to buy something somewhere.

Хорошо было бы, если бы Enquiring Mind проверил и, может быть, предложил более аутентичные варианты.


----------



## monster123

а вы уверены по поводу somewhere в этих предложениях?


----------



## Vovan

monster123, да. Но можно заменить на at some place и т.п. Здесь, как и в словарях, предполагается, что местоимение будет заменено на то, что вам нужно.


----------



## monster123

только сейчас понял. 
я просто пытался перевести предложения целиком. 
спасибо за помощь.


----------



## Vadim K

На мой взгляд, оба эти предложения одинаковы по смыслу и оба находятся в сослагательном наклонении. Можно еще предложить и третий, аналогичный вариант "_Я бы не купил эту вещь в этом магазине_". Поэтому Ваш вариант перевода приемлем для всех трех ситуаций. Единственное, что я бы не использовал два раза this в этом предложении, а во втором случае заменил бы его на the. Почему - объяснить не смогу.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Great question, monster! This я бы не стал +inf construction is rarely translated properly. Very perceptive insights, I thought, in Vovan's #2 post, and good suggestions in the right tense contexts too. The intended nuance - as Vovan explained - is quite context-specific, so some of the English translation options would work in some contexts, but not in others. A number of translations are given on the Reverso page here, but most fail to bring out the "не стал" sense, and translate it as a conditional.

Я бы не покупал эту вещь в этом магазине. _I wouldn't buy this item in this (BE) shop/(AE) store._
Я  бы не стал покупать эту вещь в этом магазине.
_I wouldn't be looking to buy this item in this shop _(= best option)
_I wouldn't go buying .... _[as Vovan suggested in #8]
_I wouldn't choose/opt to buy ... _[as Vovan suggested]
_You won't/wouldn't catch me buying this item in this shop 
I'm blowed if I'd [= I would] buy this item in this shop _(Cambridge)
_I don't think/reckon I'd buy _(or "be buying")_ this item in this shop_

Я бы не стал там есть (tripadvisor.ru) _I wouldn't be looking to eat there, you wouldn't catch me eating there, I don't think/reckon I'd _[= I would]_ be eating _[or "eat"] _there, there's no way I'd eat there, I'm blowed if I'd _[= I would]_ eat there, I wouldn't choose/opt to eat there._
Я бы не стал есть мороженое "Обамка" точно. Я думаю, что оно пахло бы марихуаной и гомосексуализмом. (thepearls.ru)  
_I wouldn't be looking to eat an Obamka .... There's no way I'd_ [= I would]_ eat ... You won't/wouldn't catch me eating ... I'm blowed if I'd _[= I would]_ eat ...
_
На месте Шараповой я бы не стал играть в квалификации Уимблдона (hdtennis.ru)
_In Sharapova's shoes _(or_ if I were Sharapova_)_ I wouldn't be looking to play in the Wimbledon qualifiers _[best option]
_In Sharapova's shoes I wouldn't go playing in ...
In Sharapova's shoes I wouldn't choose/opt to play ...
In Sharapova's shoes I don't think/reckon I'd _[= I would]_ be playing _(or "play) _in the ...
In Sharapova's shoes I wouldn't be thinking _[or "wouldn't think"]_ of playing in the ...
In Sharapova's shoes I'd _[= I would]_ drop the idea of playing ..._


----------



## monster123

Thank you,  Enquiring Mind.
As usual, comprehensive, interesting and useful.

In addition, the following are very close to the Russian phrases, where instead of "стал" is using another verb, but with the same meaning:
_I wouldn't be looking to buy... _  "я бы не планировал покупать..." 
_I wouldn't go buying...              " я бы не  пошёл покупать ..."_


----------



## monster123

И ещё один момент,
"... _ this item *in* this shop" or " ...this item *at* this shop"?_
Are they interchangeable if we talk about *brick-and-mortar stores?* 
If this is *an online one*, is only "at" possible?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I was assuming the speaker was already in the shop, saw the item, and thought the price was too high. You are right: "at" is certainly preferable if you are not already in the shop, and if you were buying it online, _I wouldn't (be looking to) buy this item *at* XYZ or *from* XYZ._


----------



## monster123

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Vovan

Thanks a lot, EM!


----------

